# Popping with flat quills....



## Nell (Aug 26, 2010)

K, I guess today Ziggy's had a bad day ... the only time he didn't seem thoroughly cranky was when he found my marketing book and began anointing to it. He didn't want to sleep inside my jacket at all of course. Right now he refuses to stay put, wants nothing to do with being touched, huffs at absolutely everything and jumps out of my hands whenever possible. Any and all noises tick him off, from typing to breathing. 

One thing I noticed was, when I tried touching him, he didn't raise his quills but huffed in short intervals at me. He wasn't afraid of me, just wanted me to fudge off... I couldn't even put a finger on him without him hopping about like mad. 

Should I just leave the radio or some kind of noice source on to get him used to noise? What should I do when he huffs? I usually just get away but -_- part of me is just tempted to touch him more the more he huffs . 

...Well, it seems he's staying put now that I'm not making contact, he's lying ontop of my book by my feet. Geez.


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

Sounds like he is just trying to intimidate you. Huffing and popping without his quills up. I would still try to hold him and talk to him.


----------



## Sheryl (Sep 9, 2010)

Do you smell differently today than usual? New lotion or anything? Wilson acted the same way to me after I had a visit to the nail spa for a manicure. He wouldn't have anything to do with me for three days, by which time I'd showered several times and removed the nail polish. Once I was back to "normal", he came around.


----------



## Nell (Aug 26, 2010)

Yesterday he was ok after I showered, now, right now I haven't showered and he's PISSED
Balled up tightly and refused to uncurl, popping, hissing to beehive level, quills were completely up. Since he refused to cooperate I gave him a bath, that got him to uncurl. I dried him up and went to have dinner, leaving him in his cage so he could eat like he normally does, came back and he balled up again when I picked him up. Took me a while to get him to eat a single freaking mealworm...
He's now reluctantly lying on my chest with a towel ontop of him.

...Now, since I got a lesion on my hand that looks like it could be ringworm, I'm wondering if he could have it, and if something about it pisses him off a storm. 

or if there are hedgehogs that just randomly pull 180s after being pleasantly cranky to becoming pissed off morning stars.


----------



## Sheryl (Sep 9, 2010)

Has he come back around yet or is he still a raging ball of quills? I hope he's happy again. I know how frustrating a furious hedgie can be!


----------



## Nell (Aug 26, 2010)

He came around and he's back to being pleasantly cranky. And I'm scheduling an appointment for later in the week.
I guess I now know what to do if he's furious again: Bathe.


----------

